
Microsoft Forgets to Renew Certificate, Teams Goes Offline - doener
https://www.petri.com/microsoft-forgets-to-renew-certificate-teams-goes-offline
======
ghostly_s
Dumbfounding to me that an org as regimented as Microsoft could let something
like this happen. And great timing after my employer spent last week training
our non-technical staff on it. :)

